# Pre Xmas South Wales Meet



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Folks ,
who's up for a local meet before christmas [smiley=santa.gif] 

*Sunday14th December* evening at the Coach and Horses on the A48 at Castleton between Cardiff and Newport around 6pm

http://www.multimap.com/maps/?zoom=16&c ... &qs=CF32UQ

A chance to catch up , meet some new local members , a drink and a chaTT  [smiley=gossip.gif]

Let me know who's interested

Mark

names so far 

Conlechi
ttjay
mattyR
kegman
audashi
twoggy
vin225
h17 ado
chrishTT
G12MO X
surferhodge
JohnR1


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Aye, Ill be there Mark

Cheers

Jay


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm up for this Mark

anybody wanting to buy a nice TT on the night please bring a large wad of cash :roll:

Matt


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

Count me in Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Thanks guys , thats a good start 

i am sure there a a few more locals out there :roll:

Mark


----------



## audashi (Nov 27, 2007)

Count me in Mark.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

grr!!! id love to guys but when u finally do a weekend meet im working lol!! and i cant get out of it with all the xmas pressure, hope you have an amazing meet and get plenty of photographs


----------



## twoggy (Oct 19, 2008)

uncle Twog is up for a meet :mrgreen:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Shame you can't make it James , let us know if you can _get out_ for an hour or two :wink:

will be good to meet you twoggy 

Mark


----------



## twoggy (Oct 19, 2008)

conlechi said:


> Shame you can't make it James , let us know if you can _get out_ for an hour or two :wink:
> 
> will be good to meet you twoggy
> 
> Mark


... And you Mark :wink:


----------



## twoggy (Oct 19, 2008)

May pop the Porsche rims on for the day :wink:


----------



## vin225 (Mar 27, 2006)

That sounds good, count me in.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Right guys we have a list going in the opening thread.

i am sure we can get a few more along :roll:

Mark


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Come on Guys, there are Loads of South Wales TTers on the Forum now, I am sure we can do better than this :lol:


----------



## h17 ado (Dec 5, 2008)

hey peeps im a newbe an you can count me in


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

h17 ado said:


> hey peeps im a newbe an you can count me in


Good to see you found the forum Adrian 

have added you to the list

See you there 

Mark


----------



## audashi (Nov 27, 2007)

Come on fellow TTers, what else is there to do on a Sunday evening, (Dont say watch tv) :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

im watching tv
:lol: 
i see i aint on the list
but will be there just not as a V.I.P- if u aint on the list u aint gettin in
obv mark has seen my passenger door at the mo


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

chrishTT said:


> im watching tv
> :lol:
> i see i aint on the list
> but will be there just not as a V.I.P- if u aint on the list u aint gettin in
> obv mark has seen my passenger door at the mo


You got to say your coming to go on the list mate :wink:

so , are you coming along Chris ?

Mark


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

I'll be there (in baywatch song theme)
gotta make up the numbers


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

chrishTT said:


> I'll be there (in baywatch song theme)
> gotta make up the numbers


Nice one  consider yourself on the list :wink:

Mark


----------



## surferhodge (Dec 19, 2007)

Trying to sort out a baby sitter so i can get to this one! missed out on loadsa meets already!
Will be dragging a mate along with his TT too.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

surferhodge said:


> Trying to sort out a baby sitter so i can get to this one! missed out on loadsa meets already!
> Will be dragging a mate along with his TT too.


Nice one , the more TT's in the car park the merrier 8)

hope to see you there

Mark


----------



## DeeBee (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry can`t make this one, let me know when the next one is.

Have a good time, don`t drink and drive!!!!!!!!!

WISH YOU ALL A VERY HAPPY XMAS [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]

TTFN
David


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

DeeBee said:


> Sorry can`t make this one, let me know when the next one is.
> 
> Have a good time, don`t drink and drive!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi David,
shame you can't make this one , next one will be early next year 

Mark


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Not long now guys

See you all Sunday


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

My TT wont be the cleanest there  ,
i am working until 3pm on Sunday so won't have much time on the TT before i set off ......... at least it will be dark 

Mark


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

conlechi said:


> My TT wont be the cleanest there  ,
> i am working until 3pm on Sunday so won't have much time on the TT before i set off ......... at least it will be dark
> 
> Mark


Bad news Mark....we are all bringing torches to check how clean your car is :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Can't do Mark; we have a committee meeting on that day.

Any news to pass on re Isle of Man?


----------



## JohnR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Didn't think I could make it but a change of plans means I will be there.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

JohnR1 said:


> Didn't think I could make it but a change of plans means I will be there.


Great news John 

see you tomorrow

Mark


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

will av to see bowt 2m mark
jus found a split in the pcv im so happy i found it but not happy its split
so guna work my ass of tomorow to remove and replace the hose
will start early so should be done by the meet
il be there with my oily hands if im there lol


----------



## purdie2 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Mark chris & i will be there as long as i dont get a call for work.

Steve


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

purdie2 said:


> Hi Mark chris & i will be there as long as i dont get a call for work.
> 
> Steve


Great 

hope to see you later

Mark


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi all
I am going for a stealth look-no grill.
Someone was desperate for a grill this week so sacrificed mine-lol
Can't decide what to put back on yet
See you later
Jay


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Thanks to those who made it tonight , good to catch up with familiar faces and meet some new ones too 

Will post up some dark'ish pics tomorrow :roll:

have a good christmas guys and hope to see you in the new year 

Mark


----------



## purdie2 (Dec 9, 2008)

conlechi said:


> Thanks to those who made it tonight , good to catch up with familiar faces and meet some new ones too
> 
> Will post up some dark'ish pics tomorrow :roll:
> 
> ...


Same here hope you all have good xmas & new year. 

Steve & Chris


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

sorry i couldnt make it , i saw twoggy on my way home from work he said your all a bunch of nice guys so maybe next time i wont be working fingers crossed


----------



## DeeBee (Nov 4, 2007)

*Bunch of nice guys*?????

Just as well I did`nt go then :lol: :lol:

Merry Christmas all. TTFN
David


----------



## twoggy (Oct 19, 2008)

hey dudes. sunday was a success  Will def have to organise something after xmas, maybe closer to the coast 8) for a photoshoot or two...

Yeah saw james on the way back. We looked like a proper pair of cool dudes in the de-spoilers 

Shame about his driving though lol

Peace out for xmas guys

Al


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Will get something arranged for early next year , a drive out , chance for some pics etc 

Mark


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

did u have any pics from the meet


----------

